# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  مسـابـقـة أجمل مـا قـام بتصويـــره الأعـضــــاء

## sameh atiya

*[frame="6 80"]مسابقة شهر رمضان فى قاعة التصوير الحر


أجمل ما قام بتصويره أعضاء المنتدى



وهي مسابقة لإختيار أجمل مشهد أو صورة تم تصويرها بالكاميرا الخاصة للعضو

ويمكن الإشتراك بثلاث صور على الأكثر ترسل لي فى رسالة خاصة 

سيتم استقبال الصور لمدة 20 يوم بدايةً من أول شهر رمضان المبارك

وستعرض الصور فى موضوع خاص بدون ذكر أسماء أصحابها ثم بعد ذلك سيتم عمل تصويت على الصور فى يوم 20 من شهر رمضان 

وستمثل نتيجة تصويت الأعضاء على 50 % من النتيجة النهائية والـ 50 % الأخرين تتمثل فى رأى لجنة التحكيم التى ستحدد أجمل صورة أو مشهد 


شروط المسابقة كما قد ذكر من قبل:

إرسال الصور عبر الرسائل الخاصة 

وألا يزيد عدد الصور المشاركة للعضو الواحد عن ثلاث صور

أتمنى التوفيق للجميع[/frame]*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...
ازيك يا سامح كل سنة وانت طيب

حلوه اوى فكرة المسابقة اول مره اشوف مسابقة فى قاعة الصور
بس فعلا فكرة جميلة و بما انى فاشله تصوير فا ممكن اشجع يعنى  :good: 

متابعه ان شاء الله 
رمضان كريم.

----------


## osha

ياترى حجم الصور المطلوب هو الحجم العادي والا الحجم العائلي 
ههههههه
حلوة ياسامح المسابقة 
ان شاء الله اشترك

----------


## زهــــراء

*مسابقة قصديييييييي مسبقاة جميلة ياسامح..
يعني هو لو حمادو إشترك أنا ولاأعرفكم ولو مش إشترك 
برضه محصليش الشرف ..
أنا مع إنجي طبعاً حأخذ كرسي وأقعد أول صف ..صف فاشلين تصوير..
شوقتني أشوف الصور..
بإذن الله سأتابع....*

----------


## أم أحمد

زوزو متفرجين ايه يا حبي
لا ما ينفعشي لازم وحتما ولابد تشاركي
ما ينفعشي تقعدي علي الدكة لوحدك  :: 
يلا بقي بطلي دلع

مسابقة جميلة اوي يا سامح
انا بفكر اشارك
هههه
استناني هاشوف الصور اللي عندي

----------


## boukybouky

طيب و الله فكرة حلوة يا سامح

ممكن نجرب حظنا و نبعت

بس نفس سؤال اوشا حجم الصورة  ايه؟؟

كل سنة و انت طيب يا سامح و رمضان كريم

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> ازيك يا سامح كل سنة وانت طيب 
> حلوه اوى فكرة المسابقة اول مره اشوف مسابقة فى قاعة الصور
> بس فعلا فكرة جميلة و بما انى فاشله تصوير فا ممكن اشجع يعنى  
> متابعه ان شاء الله 
> 
> رمضان كريم.


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أهلاً يا مصراوية فينك ما حدش بيشوفك*
*وكل عام وأنتِ فى أفضل حال ورمضان كريم*

*كويس إنها عجبتك ما أكدبش عليكِ أنا بعشق التصوير جداً*
*وما بحبش أخد صورة لحد غير لما أخليها جميلة قوى ولأى مكان كمان*
*طيب إتشجعى كده وصورى أى حاجه*
*وهاتيها يلا يلا*

*شكراً على حضورك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> ياترى حجم الصور المطلوب هو الحجم العادي والا الحجم العائلي 
> ههههههه
> حلوة ياسامح المسابقة 
> ان شاء الله اشترك


*أهلاً يا أم محمد*
*أى حجم ابعتى وانا هاصغرها بمعرفتى وهاعرضها مصغرة*
*فى إنتظار مشاركتك يا أم محمد*
*بس إوعى تجيبى صورة من مدينة سانت لويز يعنى الموضوع التانى* 
*صورك هاتضيع*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *مسابقة قصديييييييي مسبقاة جميلة ياسامح..*
> *يعني هو لو حمادو إشترك أنا ولاأعرفكم ولو مش إشترك* 
> *برضه محصليش الشرف ..*
> *أنا مع إنجي طبعاً حأخذ كرسي وأقعد أول صف ..صف فاشلين تصوير..*
> *شوقتني أشوف الصور..*
> 
> *بإذن الله سأتابع....*


*خافى على نفسك يا زهراء* 
*حمادو أول واحد هايشارك* 
*خليكي إنتى فى صف الــ*

*أشوقك إيه بس* 
*إنتى هاتجيبي صور يعنى هاتجيبي إسمعى كلامى وكلام أم أحمد بسرعة يلا*
*شكراً على حضورك يا زهراء*

----------


## Amira

*ماليش دعوة انا بالحجم الي اتكلمت عليه كلا من الأخت أوشا و الأخت بوكي * 

*انا سؤالي بينحصر في نقطة محورية أخرى تهدف إلي إبراز الهدف من الإبداع التصويري و التخيلي للصور المصورة * 

*من الأخر ممكن صور الموبايل و لا لازم كاميرا يعني * 

*سامح المسابقة جميلة و جديدة و تشجع علي المشاركة فيها   و* *فيها لأخفيها طبعا لو الاجابة في صالح الموبايل* 

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا سامح و رمضان كريم عليك و علينا جميعا*

----------


## loly_h

*انـــا مرة حاولت وصورت صورة

طلعت مخيفـــــة ... علشان كدة هاشترك

فى المسابقــــــة

وإن شاء الله الفــــــــوز لنــــــــا




كل سنة وانت طيب سامح

وتسجيل اشتــــراك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> زوزو متفرجين ايه يا حبي
> لا ما ينفعشي لازم وحتما ولابد تشاركي
> ما ينفعشي تقعدي علي الدكة لوحدك 
> يلا بقي بطلي دلع
> 
> مسابقة جميلة اوي يا سامح
> انا بفكر اشارك
> هههه
> استناني هاشوف الصور اللي عندي


*أهلاً أهلاً يا أم احمد*
*أيوة قليلها الكسلانة دى*

*وبعدين من إمتى بقت دكة هي  مش كانت كنبة  الدكة دى بتاعتى أنا وجدى*
*ولا أجيب النبوت بتاع جدى ونعمل شغلنا*

*لا ما تفكريش يا أم أحمد إنتى تقلبى الجهاز رأساً على عقب وتجيبى أجمل صور صورتيها*
*فى إنتظار صور أم أحمد*

----------


## sameh atiya

> طيب و الله فكرة حلوة يا سامح
> 
> ممكن نجرب حظنا و نبعت
> 
> بس نفس سؤال اوشا حجم الصورة ايه؟؟
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب يا سامح و رمضان كريم
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


*أهلاً بوكى بوكى*

*طيب جربى حظك يمكن ربنا يكرمك وتاخدى المركز الثالث وجائزة المركز الثالث* 

*حجم الصورة بأى حجم وانا هاصغر الصور بحيث إنها ما تبوظشى كمان او تفقد أى شىء جمالى منها*

*وانتِ طيبة* 
*وكل عام وإنتِ بخير ورمضان كريم*
**

----------


## sameh atiya

> *ماليش دعوة انا بالحجم الي اتكلمت عليه كلا من الأخت أوشا و الأخت بوكي * 
> 
> *انا سؤالي بينحصر في نقطة محورية أخرى تهدف إلي إبراز الهدف من الإبداع التصويري و التخيلي للصور المصورة * 
> 
> *من الأخر ممكن صور الموبايل و لا لازم كاميرا يعني * 
> 
> *سامح المسابقة جميلة و جديدة و تشجع علي المشاركة فيها  و* *فيها لأخفيها طبعا لو الاجابة في صالح الموبايل* 
> 
> *كل سنة و انت طيب يا سامح و رمضان كريم عليك و علينا جميعا*


*إزيك يا أميرة* 
*هاتى بالحجم اللى يعجبك بس بلاش الرصاص بدل ما أسحب الأربى جى من جيب بنطلونى الصغير* 

*ممكن الموبايل طبعاً مصر كلها معاها موبايلات مين بيمشى بكاميرا فوتوغرافية*
*ويمكن نعملها قسم لوحدها علشان ما تتظلمش مع ارتفاع مستوى الكاميرات الفوتوغرافية*
*هاتى بقى صورك وابعتهالى*

*وإنتِ طيبة يا أميرة*
*وكل عام وأنتِ فى أفضل حال ورمضان كريم*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *انـــا مرة حاولت وصورت صورة*
> 
> *طلعت مخيفـــــة ... علشان كدة هاشترك*
> 
> *فى المسابقــــــة*
> 
> *وإن شاء الله الفــــــــوز لنــــــــا*
> 
> **
> ...


*أولاً أهلاً يا لولى* 
*أنا فكرت للحظة بعد ما قولتى إنها طلعت وحشة إنك مش هاتشاركى*

*لا وإيه بتقوليها بكل ثقة ( علشان كده هاشترك )*

*وكمان الفوز لنا مين لنا دول*

*طيب إيه رأيك نعمل قسم للصور الوحشة*

*وإنتِ طيبة يا لولى*
*وكل عام وإنتِ بخير ورمضان كريم*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامح 





مسابقة رائعة تليـــــق بقاعة التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية 

كل الأمنيات الطيبة بالنجاح والتوفيق في المسابقة للجميع

وكل عام وأنت بخير .. ورمضان كريم 

تحياتي العطرية


إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم 
ولم تستطع أن تنـظـــر خلفك لأن ماضـــيك مؤلم 
فانـظــــــر إلى الأعلى تـــجـــد ربـــك تـجـــاهك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم


المسابقة شكلها هاتكون جميلة يا سامح

أحجز لى مكان بأه فيها
أو روح نقى لك 3 صور من أى موضوع عندي





ولا أقولك؟
أنا هاقعد جنب انجى وزهراء على الدكة...يمكن يحدفونى بسندوتش لحمة أو محشى أفطر بيه


*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *مسابقة شهر رمضان فى قاعة التصوير الحر*
> 
> 
> 
> *أجمل ما قام بتصويره أعضاء المنتدى* 
> 
> 
> *وهي مسابقة لإختيار أجمل مشهد أو صورة تم تصويرها بالكاميرا الخاصة للعضو* 
> *ويمكن الإشتراك بثلاث صور على الأكثر ترسل لي فى رسالة خاصة*  
> ...


 
**
*أنا جوه ولا بره المسابقة*
*وإذا كنت جوه المسابقة*
*ومعنديش بريد خاص* 
*داخل المنتدى*
*أعمل إييه*
*أبعت الصور إزاى*
*إييه رأيك ياسامح*
*أبعت لك صورى*
*عبر البريد الإلكترونى*
*بريدى هو*
*gmsherbini@gmail.com*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله يا سامح...أما حتة سمبقاة 

طيب يا سيدي أنا هأتحفك بإبداعاتي الصورية 
أما أشوف بقى هتتحفني بأنهي جايزة



تسلم إيدك و أفكارك يا سامح بجد فكرة تحفة...حقيقي هحاول أبقى فيها...

ودي و تقديري..

*

----------


## sameh atiya

> **
> *
> الأخ الفاضل .. سامح* 
> ** 
> ** 
> *مسابقة رائعة تليـــــق بقاعة التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية*  
> *كل الأمنيات الطيبة بالنجاح والتوفيق في المسابقة للجميع* 
> *وكل عام وأنت بخير .. ورمضان كريم*  
> *تحياتي العطرية* 
> ...


*أهلاً يا أيمن*
*فى إنتظار مشاركتك معانا فى المسابقة*
*شكراً على حضورك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *المسابقة شكلها هاتكون جميلة يا سامح* 
> *أحجز لى مكان بأه فيها*
> *أو روح نقى لك 3 صور من أى موضوع عندي*
> ** 
> 
> 
> ...


*المسابقة هاتكون أجمل بمشاركة الجميع والمنافسة الجميله ما بيننا*
*وطبعاً إنت محجوزلك مكان بمساحة 2 ميجا بايت حلوين قوى على فكرة*

*يا عم إنت زهراء وإنجى مين ودكة مين* 
*الدكة دى بتاعت جدى وأى حد هايقرب منها هاقتلة*
*في إنتظارك يا أحمد بيك المنصوري*

----------


## sameh atiya

> **
> 
> *أنا جوه ولا بره المسابقة*
> *وإذا كنت جوه المسابقة*
> *ومعنديش بريد خاص* 
> *داخل المنتدى*
> *أعمل إييه*
> *أبعت الصور إزاى*
> *إييه رأيك ياسامح*
> ...


*حضرتك يا دكتور جمال جوه المسابقة طبعاً* 
*إزاى حضرتك ما عندكش بريد جوه المنتدى*
*مش عندك خاصية إرسال الرسائل الخاصة*
*عموماً يا دكتور إبعتها بالطريقة اللى تريحك* 
*وأنا هاستقبلها وأنزلها فى الموضوع*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الله يا سامح...أما حتة سمبقاة* 
> 
> *طيب يا سيدي أنا هأتحفك بإبداعاتي الصورية* 
> *أما أشوف بقى هتتحفني بأنهي جايزة*
> 
> **
> 
> *تسلم إيدك و أفكارك يا سامح بجد فكرة تحفة...حقيقي هحاول أبقى فيها...*
> 
> ...


*سمباقتى أحسن من السمبقات التانية بمراحل* 
*بس هاتي إبداعاتك الصورية وإبقى قابلينى لو كسبتى فى السمبقاة بتاعتى*

*طيب فى إنتظار صورك يا شاعع من نرر* 
*ويا رب تاخدى المركز الثالث* 
*شكراً على حضورك الجميل*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *حضرتك يا دكتور جمال جوه المسابقة طبعاً* 
> *إزاى حضرتك ما عندكش بريد جوه المنتدى*
> *مش عندك خاصية إرسال الرسائل الخاصة*
> *عموماً يا دكتور إبعتها بالطريقة اللى تريحك* 
> *وأنا هاستقبلها وأنزلها فى الموضوع*


*ما زلت منتظرا كيف أبعث لك بصورى لا أملك خاصية البريد الخاص داخل المنتدى*
*كانت عندى فى الماضى وظهرت منذ دقائق وأختفت قائلة أننى لا أملك الحق فى الدخول على هذه الصفحة...وأخيرا كيف لى أن أراسلك وأنا لا أعرف عنوانك البريدى الإلكترونى؟!*

----------


## حنـــــان

فكرة حلوة قوي قوي يا سامح
أنا تصويري مش قد كده بس حبعت أي حاجة ألاقيها عندي وخلاص  :: 
أجمل شئ ان الواحد حيتفرج على شغل ناس كتيرة بقى ودي حتكون ظريفة جدا.

كل سنة والكل طيب
ورمضان كريم  :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *ما زلت منتظرا كيف أبعث لك بصورى لا أملك خاصية البريد الخاص داخل المنتدى*
> *كانت عندى فى الماضى وظهرت منذ دقائق وأختفت قائلة أننى لا أملك الحق فى الدخول على هذه الصفحة...وأخيرا كيف لى أن أراسلك وأنا لا أعرف عنوانك البريدى الإلكترونى؟!*


*بريدى الخاص هاحطه فى ملف حضرتك الشخصى يا ريت تبعتلى عليه*

*فى إنتظار صورك يا دكتور*

----------


## sameh atiya

> فكرة حلوة قوي قوي يا سامح
> أنا تصويري مش قد كده بس حبعت أي حاجة ألاقيها عندي وخلاص 
> أجمل شئ ان الواحد حيتفرج على شغل ناس كتيرة بقى ودي حتكون ظريفة جدا.
> 
> كل سنة والكل طيب
> ورمضان كريم


*أهلاً يا حنان*
*هاتى بس الصور يمكن تكسبي بالتزكية بعد قتل جميع المشاركين*

*فعلاً أجمل ما فى الموضوع إننا هانتفرج على أجمل صور هايختارها العضو لنفسه*
*شكراً على حضورك*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

كل سنة وانت طيب يا سامح

مسابقة جميلة وفكرتها حلوة قوى

وأهى فرصة الواحد يطلع المواهب الدفينة اللى جواه

ان شاء الله هشترك

ويارب أفووووووووووووووز

----------


## fishawy

أستاذ سامح
لك تحياتي
أرى أن شروط المسابقة غبر محددة , مثلاً : ما هو نوع الصور التي تريدها , هل هي :
ماكرو ,  أم طبيعة , أم بورتريه , أم لاند سكيب , أم تصوير ليلي , أم رياضة , أم غيرها فأنواع الصور كثير .

----------


## sameh atiya

> كل سنة وانت طيب يا سامح
> 
> مسابقة جميلة وفكرتها حلوة قوى
> 
> وأهى فرصة الواحد يطلع المواهب الدفينة اللى جواه
> 
> ان شاء الله هشترك
> 
> ويارب أفووووووووووووووز


*
وإنتى طيبة ورمضان كريم

مواهبه الدفينة وفينا إحنا 
طيب ربنا يستر 
فى إنتظار مشاركتك معانا*

----------


## sameh atiya

> أستاذ سامح
> لك تحياتي
> أرى أن شروط المسابقة غبر محددة , مثلاً : ما هو نوع الصور التي تريدها , هل هي :
> ماكرو ,  أم طبيعة , أم بورتريه , أم لاند سكيب , أم تصوير ليلي , أم رياضة , أم غيرها فأنواع الصور كثير .


*أهلا بيك 
بصراحه لا يوجد نوع معين ولكن لك حرية الإختيار ولذلك جعلنا لكل عضو ثلاث صور للمشاركة بهم
فى إنتظار مشاركتك*

----------


## الكابتن كابو

انا مش عارف اشارك فى المسابقه حد يقولى ازاى              وان شاء الله الصور الى معايا هتفوز

----------


## الكابتن كابو

:Robot: لا لا انتو خايفين لنا اكسب  ::no1:: محد يقولى ازاى اشترك

----------


## الكابتن كابو

استاذ سامح ياريت تساعدنى قولى ازاى انقل الصور الى معايا فى المسابقه ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## الكابتن كابو

استاذ سامح ياريت تساعدنى قولى ازاى انقل الصور الى معايا فى المسابقه ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## حنـــــان

فين الصور
هوه احنا حنبدأ التصويت امتى يا سامح

----------


## sameh atiya

> انا مش عارف اشارك فى المسابقه حد يقولى ازاى              وان شاء الله الصور الى معايا هتفوز


أهلاً يا كابو
طريقة المشاركة هي إرسال صور قد صورتها بنفسك فى رسالة خاصه لي
وبذلك تكون قد اشتركت :2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> لا لا انتو خايفين لنا اكسب محد يقولى ازاى اشترك





> استاذ سامح ياريت تساعدنى قولى ازاى انقل الصور الى معايا فى المسابقه





> استاذ سامح ياريت تساعدنى قولى ازاى انقل الصور الى معايا فى المسابقه


مش خايفين ولا حاجه إحنا مرعوبين فقط :Baby2: 

فى الموضوع ده هتلاقى كل ما تريد معرفته عن طريقة رفع الصور
وأرسلها لي بعد ذلك فى رسالة خاصه

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread101381.html

----------


## sameh atiya

> فين الصور
> هوه احنا حنبدأ التصويت امتى يا سامح


الصور موجوده هنا يا حنان
وجارى تعديل صور أخرى لإضافتها

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread104697.html

والتصويت يوم 20 فى الشهر سيبدأ :f:

----------


## boukybouky

سامح هوآخر معاد نقدر نبعت لك فيه الصور امتي؟

علسان بس عنديمشكلة في الوصلة بتاعة الكمبيوتر

فعرفني علشان انا عايزة اشارك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## sameh atiya

> سامح هوآخر معاد نقدر نبعت لك فيه الصور امتي؟
> 
> علسان بس عنديمشكلة في الوصلة بتاعة الكمبيوتر
> 
> فعرفني علشان انا عايزة اشارك
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


19 رمضان بإذن الله أخر ميعاد :Play Ball:  :Play Ball:

----------


## sameh atiya

*تم وضع التصويت للمسابقة
مدة التصويت أربعة أيام


المجموعة الأولى من الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء 

المجموعة الثانية من الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء 

المجموعة الثالثة من الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء 

المجموعة الرابعة من مسابقة قاعة التصوير الحر وهي خاصة بصور الموبايل 

مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب سامح

تم التصويت وربنا يبارك لنا فيك


وربنا يجعلنا من عتقاؤه فى هذا الشهر الكريم 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## ديدي

مسابقة جميلة أوى يا سامح
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لكل المشاركين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فين نتيجة المسابقة؟!*
 :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3:  :mazika3:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب سامح
> 
> تم التصويت وربنا يبارك لنا فيك
> 
> 
> وربنا يجعلنا من عتقاؤه فى هذا الشهر الكريم 
> 
> ...


أستاذ أشرف
شكراً لك على حضورك وتشريفك معنا :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> مسابقة جميلة أوى يا سامح
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لكل المشاركين


*أهلاً بيكِ يا ديدى
شكراً ليكِ على حضورك معنا فى المسابقه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *فين نتيجة المسابقة؟!*


*بنظبط فيها يا دكتور 
وبإذن الله موضوع التصويت الأخير هاينزل غداً بالكتير*

----------


## boukybouky

كل سنة و انتم طيبين

سامح انت هتعمل تصويت نهائي ازاي؟

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بنظبط فيها يا دكتور* 
> *وبإذن الله موضوع التصويت الأخير هاينزل غداً بالكتير*


*عزيزى سامح*
*يا ريت اللجنه تتلاشى بقدر الإمكان كوراث مسابقة المطبخ إياها اللى نتايجها طلعت فاشوش  وطلعت الحكايه كلها على بعضها هزار فى هزار ولا تنسى زيارة موضوعى الجديد فى القاعة "حاجه بجد محصلتشى"!*

*لكن مين يا ترى هما أعضاء لجنة التحكيم ويا ريت وهى بتحكم تنسى الشللية وتنسى شعار أنا مش عاوزه أزعل حد منى وحاجات زى كده!...المضمون أولا  وأخيرا (بدون رتوش وبدون فوتو شوب) المدفون جوه الصوره قارنوا الصور الشخصية بالصور الشخصيه وقارنوا صور المناظر الطبيعيه بمثيلاتها وهكذا دواليك وتجنبوا المقارنه الكشرى كله على بعضه بالوظه!* 

*وسيروا على بركة الله* 
*وكونوا قدوه حسنه* 
*لكل المنتديات المصريه والعربيه*
*الصور أمامكم*
*ونحن خلفكم*

----------

